# Bad Trip Got Worse



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Went out last night with little expectations (wind, tide, and water; gotta go when you can) and got rained out. On the way home I was stopped at a red light and was rear-ended. Trailer is trashed, the hull is cracked, and the prop is bent and the foot lost it's oil. Looks like I'm walking for the rest of the year.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Dang!! Does their insurance not get you anything?


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

NKlamerus said:


> Dang!! Does their insurance not get you anything?


I hope so, he got a ticket for careless driving. Trying to get everything together to call the insurance company later today.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

That is what nightmares are made of! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Them or their insurance would have me a new sled by the end of the month!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Gahhh, that is horrible dude!!! Hope it gets sorted out.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Best if luck! they are gonna try to screw you cause they never give you what its worth.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Good luck


----------

